# Design a home office



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals. In the works but not soon is to design and build LOML and Self a home office. The bedroom is typical 10' by 10' and we both want our own work space. Have some vague ideas but looking on the WWW haven't a clue where to look.

Soo What's your advice???


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's one idea


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Should have asked SWMBO first























She has some ideas of what it should look like.
















This is just a rough idea of what she has in mind.


----------

